# pre-1991 front ends



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

I got a 1990 240- yeah the single cam crap. I'm planning on swappin the engine soon- its got 160,000 miles. Also, it came with the really ugly front end- the one with nostrils. I like the shape of the 1991- up front end with the smooth nose. Anyways, first off, how long can the single cam KA24E last me? I hope it'll still run for another 30,000 miles. Also, I'm sure the front end of the 1991- up 240 can fit in fine, but I'm not exactly positive because I don't want to get a 1991- up front end off of U- pull it and not fit in.



My friend with a stock non- turbo Eclipse wants to race me... wann place some bets?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

well my friend has a 91 stanza single cam, he has over 400000km's we think the odo stoped, another buddy had a truck with the ka single cam in it, and it has 440000 km's but he sold it because the fuel pump died


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

the 91-94 front end bolts on just fine. Me and a friend just did this swap like a week and a half ago

SOHC-will last forever if you let it...I dotn know. If you take care of it and do regular maintenance, it will work wonders. HOwever these are 13 year old cars. One may last 150,00 miles. One may last 75,000 who knows. Mine is going on 125,000. No problems


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

My 89 KA24E has about 130,000 miles on it and it still runs mid 16's at the track and its bone stock. So if you treat it good it will treat you good.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

i have a 90 that says it has 144,000 miles...but carfax said it had 144,000 miles like 2 years ago..so it's got to be in the 200,000 range now..

runs like a champ


----------



## Sil240 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have a 89 sohc forged pistons stock compression, UR lightened Flywheel, Ur Ctuch and aluminum drive shaft, and mine is runnig great, originally it had 225 on it but i rebuilt it and i can get a nice chirp in 2nd and a baby one into 3rd havent taken it to te track yet though


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Wish my luck with the KAe was better, head gasket went at 130k and rebuilt it (over built it) and still have problems. but i still like the engine, just dont like the Machine shop that built it!!


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

oh, and i like the 89-90 front end, has more style. just needs a good spoiler/lip, but all the good ones are for the 91-94!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

joerc240sx said:


> *oh, and i like the 89-90 front end, has more style. just needs a good spoiler/lip, but all the good ones are for the 91-94!! *


Series 2 front bars will fit on a series 1.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

my 89 with chuki face.....
Click here


----------

